# Showing signs of early labour 8 days early



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

Tarro is showing signs of early labour if the pups are born tonite they will be 8 days early the earlest ive ever had pups is 58 days !!!! will the be ok if there born tonite any1 ever had a litter this early ? she is a staffie 1st litter ive only ever breed jack russels before


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Is she panting etc????????


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2008)

Sorry no experience of a bitch whelping early but they reckon a week or so either way.
Whats your bitch doing ?
Do you have your vet on standby ?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

I hope everything is ok. My dog was to the day so no help.. but must say its getting warm again tonight so maybe its the heat?


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

its probably just me panicking coz i told o/h he could go out t nite so i'm left in wit 2 kids ahhhhh !!! not panting yet just deep breathing did have a lil bit of shaking and shes very clingy ! shes gone back into her deep sleep now i no this bit can last 24 hours or more just panicing coz i'm alone and one of the kids is bound t wake up in the middle of delievery lol hoping she holds on till tuesday then shes 58 days !!!! Thanx 4 quick replys
Havent rung the vet yet but they onli 10 mins down road and open 24hrs plus hav lil ambulance van so will call them wen i'm sure !


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

wiccan said:


> its probably just me panicking coz i told o/h he could go out t nite so i'm left in wit 2 kids ahhhhh !!! not panting yet just deep breathing did have a lil bit of shaking and shes very clingy ! shes gone back into her deep sleep now i no this bit can last 24 hours or more just panicing coz i'm alone and one of the kids is bound t wake up in the middle of delievery lol hoping she holds on till tuesday then shes 58 days !!!! Thanx 4 quick replys
> Havent rung the vet yet but they onli 10 mins down road and open 24hrs plus hav lil ambulance van so will call them wen i'm sure !


The thing I noticed was the stringy mucus from behind. and she was extremely clingy.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

she is quite clingy dog but she norm jumps up wen i say walkies and hasnt this evening it would be typical if it happens tonite ! pups are still wiggling around but are very low


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

I wouldnt worry too much my girls often have me panicking for nothing ! It is warm Daisy was panting most of the week before she had hers on Monday so im guessing its prolly the heat xx


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

still no puppies  dont tink she'll be long to have the thou lots of nesting stomach is harder and still very clingy so hopefully i get to catch up on my sleep before they come lol 
Thanx 4 all ur replys last nite every1


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

bless her hows she doing


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

good luck 
I had a litter a week early


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx were the pups ok wen they came that early ? She still the same no change realli manad to go for a short walk this morning and she ate her breakfast but she is one off these dogs that always eats everything


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

A white discharge is nothing to worry about from behind.. and neither is clingyness as this started with my lab about a week before labour...

Its when you get exessive panting and digging.. and then eventually a green discharge..


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

We had pups born 6 days early and they were all fine and survived.

When Tegan had her pups she started to show signs 2 weeks before her due date but hung on until 2 days before it. She was making milk and her temperature had dropped slightly.

Have you taken her temperature it usually drops in the last 24 hours before they go into labour mine have always droped to 36/37 degrees


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Hope she will be ok, but everything should be fine.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

wiccan said:


> thanx were the pups ok wen they came that early ? She still the same no change realli manad to go for a short walk this morning and she ate her breakfast but she is one off these dogs that always eats everything


Year my pups were fine
I new they were coming she gave plenty of warning panting and digging.
Have you done her tempreture?


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

her temp is 37.3 but i havent been doing regularly as it doesnt always work ive never gone by it before i have no plans for the week so its just gunna be a waiting game ! back into her deep sleep again now and babies seem to be wiggling less than this morning ! main worry was that they'd be ok so thanx for reasuring me ! I hate waiting lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

wiccan said:


> her temp is 37.3 but i havent been doing regularly as it doesnt always work ive never gone by it before i have no plans for the week so its just gunna be a waiting game ! back into her deep sleep again now and babies seem to be wiggling less than this morning ! main worry was that they'd be ok so thanx for reasuring me ! I hate waiting lol


Ooow i hate waiting but they wont come till they are ready lol and im sure the wait will be worth it 
Have you had her scanned - how many pups is she havin


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Wait till her temp drops to abbout 36.2... then a birth should come within 24 hours

good luck!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

My female was panting etc, i was the same as u, i watched for a whole bloody week and had her wiv me every nite, no rest for the wicked...i lost loadsa sleep for them to be born 1 day late lol.

they are full up wiv babys and at that far gone in the pregnacy there is very little room so must be feeling uncomphy bless her.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

i no ive booked this week off off work and doing anything and my o/h has booked the next week off ! i just no there gunna come wen i'm not here will be realli unfair lol ! We where going to hav her scanned but she carried them high so the vet wouldnt have been able 2 c how many ! she is huge thou for her ! my family have breed jack russels for years but this feels so different i'm more attached to my baby than i was to those dogs even thou i still have my retired jack russel bitch living here !


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i think she will have 8- im playing a game for fun lol


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I think 7. 2 girls and 5 boys.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

i sed 6 to begin with but now tink maybe 8 the studs owner is adamant that it will be 8 lol will let you no wen she has them and post some pics


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

how is your dog today....


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

she ok thanx very fed up thou bless her lots of tryin to clean her self but she cant reach her lady bits very easily so is geetin very annoyed ! still no puppies


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

The waiting is worse than having a baby yourself, isn't it? When your having a baby they tell you to plan lots of things to keep you busy but when its the dog you can't do anything and are too scared to leave them just in case!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hope everything goes well.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i love this part of the forum...new life whether its kittens or puppies being born.good luck hope all goes well


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

any signs yet...


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

nope had another digginpanting session earlyer but is now chewing a bone on her bed lol oh well the puppies will be stronger t longer there inside hey lol


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

i giv my dog a sheet of newspaper and if she shreads it i know she wont be long always works with mine.
i think they are nice and comfy in her belly-so they dont want to come out


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

yeah she got lots of blankets on her bed that shes been digging in and making all nice saving the newspapers for puppies lol


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

how is she doing


----------



## zoeybeau (Aug 11, 2008)

I have had a early litter but by 11 days they were just to weak, we usally go by the week before they will act up and you really believe labour is iminent only no puppies, it is usally the pups moving down in ready for the birth and she is really uncomfortable and you would think aye up here she goes, but no, good luck with your litter and hope to see lovely babies soon, but get some shut eye you will need it.

Also to say 2 years ago we had a litter born in feb 1 week early, well 8 days she had the first outside when she felt the pressure she thought she needed the loo and well poor wee thing shock of its life it was -4 she had 6 alltogether and they all survived.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

thanx yeah ive had this before with the jackrussel's tinking there ready to go and they hold out another week !!! well were on day 58 today so the puppies have a much better chance of being born strong now ! yippy just bored off waitin another 5 days or so lol it will all be worth it in the end


----------



## zoeybeau (Aug 11, 2008)

Yeah cause it will can't wait to see the piccies.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

oow i thought she may have had them
will keep checkin on the progress


----------



## mel (Jul 19, 2008)

its good your on day 58 pups born before this ususally dont survive i know some do but its easier for you and mum if they are ready for the world, hope all goes well xx


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

ooo remember to allow them to dig AS MUCH AS THEY WANT 
It helps the pups go down the birth cannal and move to where they need to be...
we dont want pups coming through belly up cause their shoulders get caught and you have to get in there and turn them for them to come out... digging and running about makes them turn into the right position to come out


----------



## jackson (May 22, 2008)

Gundoggal said:


> ooo remember to allow them to dig AS MUCH AS THEY WANT
> It helps the pups go down the birth cannal and move to where they need to be...
> we dont want pups coming through belly up cause their shoulders get caught and you have to get in there and turn them for them to come out... digging and running about makes them turn into the right position to come out


I wonder if this is an old wives tale? My oldest girl never did any digging, or panting really, for that matter, (my vet didn't believe she was in labour! ) yet she whelped her first litter of 9 pups in under 4 hours, all born live and all no problems.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

still no puppies there holding on tight !!! thought t thunder was gunna scare her into whelp today lol no such luck ! come on puppies i'm fed up off staying home


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

I will keep my fingers crossed for tonight how many days is she now


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

wiccan said:


> still no puppies there holding on tight !!! thought t thunder was gunna scare her into whelp today lol no such luck ! come on puppies i'm fed up off staying home


It gets very frustrating doesn't it?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Any pups yet?


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Im worried hope every thing is ok.


----------



## wiccan (May 1, 2008)

hiya sorri still no puppies is day 63 today counting from the first tie beginnig to wonder if she fell on the second tie which would mean there due on tue ! 
She ate her breakfast and has been for a walk Temp 37.2 lil bit low but otherwise no signs today will let you no wen it happens with pics thou !
Puppies are still very lively looks like there trying to get out but cant find the way lol !


----------



## krrbl123 (Jun 26, 2008)

Glad she is ok Tias are moving about all the time now, Tia only had a slip mating before she tie and then 1 after but i have took the dates from the first slip mating so it could be upto 5 days after i would of thought.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2008)

Aww really glad she is ok, good luck and drink plenty of coffee you'll need it! haha


----------



## Blaxen (May 4, 2008)

Can't believe they're still not here!! Bet you are getting impatient now. I hate all the waiting around. But then again at least it gives you a chance to get some sleep in  Good luck when they do actually arrive and can't wait to see the pics


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

wiccan said:


> hiya sorri still no puppies is day 63 today counting from the first tie beginnig to wonder if she fell on the second tie which would mean there due on tue !
> She ate her breakfast and has been for a walk Temp 37.2 lil bit low but otherwise no signs today will let you no wen it happens with pics thou !
> Puppies are still very lively looks like there trying to get out but cant find the way lol !


they are keepin ya waiting but they will be worth it

giv her a curry(only jokin)


----------

